
VimSpeak - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/AshleyF/VimSpeak
======
a3n
People. On your front page, you _must always_ say what your thing is.
Referring to some other thing that I've also never heard of is not telling me
what your thing is.

This drives me insane.

~~~
roryokane
I wrote a description and made a pull request to fix this:
<https://github.com/AshleyF/VimSpeak/pull/1>

------
SeoxyS
The VimGolf example is incredibly cool.

<http://toogl.es/#/view/qy84TYvXJbk>

~~~
eliasmacpherson
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy84TYvXJbk> noscript blocked your link for
me.

------
tambourine_man
This is so freaking cool. Don't know if I'd use it all day, might end up
switching RSI for a sore throat, but sure is cool.

Maybe on a smart phone… without the virtual keyboard, the entire screen is
free for displaying code. And typing on that tiny thing isn't that great
anyway.

The thought of using Vim while laying on the couch is also enticing. Your
significant other may think you finally lost your mind after hearing you speak
to your editor, though.

~~~
DennisP
Or combine with Google Glass and code while walking in the woods :)

~~~
rchase
This is exactly the sort of nightmare Glass gives me when I dream of it.

~~~
DennisP
As a replacement for walking in the woods unaided it'd be terrible, but as a
replacement for sitting in a cubicle it might not be so bad.

------
arthulia
The README should really say what VimSpeak is. I don't want to have to watch a
video about another similar application just to figure out what this is.

------
cleverjake
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEBMlXRjhZY> for the lazy

------
alexpopescu
For everyone thinking this is a text-to-speech plugin for vim (boring): _it is
not_. It's a _voice controlled vim_ (quite cool).

------
thomasjames
A similar project using Emacs and really clever use of Python and Dragon
Naturally Speaking SDK was my favorite presentation at PyCon this past year.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkdfdXWYaI>

------
DennisP
Wow this is timely for me, yesterday I was thinking about doing exactly this.
I had no idea it could be done in so little code.

I'm thinking along slightly different lines: a short syllable for each key,
optimized for easy pronunciation in frequent combinations, so I can speak the
commands really quickly. I figure it won't be any harder to learn than Vim was
in the first place.

------
gfodor
I always worried how I would code if suddenly lost the use of my hands. This
gives me hope it wouldn't be a life-ending disaster!

------
reirob
How can I make this work on Windows and Linux? Is the code F#?

~~~
DennisP
Yes, it's F#. I just got it running in Visual Studio. I suspect the speech
recognition library is Windows-only.

------
hawkw
Speech recognition is cute as a tech demo, but I doubt it'll be very useful in
the Real World.

~~~
DennisP
Tavis Rudd is using it in the real world, and says he's faster with it than
typing. There's a link to his presentation on the github page.

He advocates it for anyone, but for people with RSI it'd especially be a
godsend.

------
xer0x
That's awesome! Tavis's emacs setup is amazing!

------
chankey_pathak
Amazingly awesome!

------
mmorett
The 80 year old editor that just will not die. Which reminds me I need to fill
my lamp with kerosene. Wouldn't wanna adapt to electric powered lighting.

~~~
terhechte
You got downvoted because you criticize something which you obviously have no
clue of. The reason why vim, in its various incarnations, is still being used
is because vim is not an editor, vim is a highly powerful text manipulation
_language_. The main implementation of said language being Vim, with
implementations for lots of other editors (Sublime, Xcode, Eclipse, even
Emacs).

If I'd find a better _text manipulation language_ than vim, I'd switch in a
heartbeat. I've yet to find one.

~~~
mmorett
Please. vim is an editor. Whether vim is a language, which has an
implementation known as vim which is an editor, is irrelevant. I referred to
the implementation. And it was clear I was referring to the editor.

You might wanna correct Wikipedia and tons of other sources that all refer to
vim the editor. Cuz they are all wrong, per your definition.

~~~
terhechte
Yes, and no. I was referring to your criticism that people still use it. See,
people do not use it because it is vim, the editor, but because it is vim, the
text manipulation language. Really. There's nothing great about the editor
itself, it is rather clunky, lacks solid UI abstractions, blocks the UI while
it is busy doing something, has an awful scripting language (vim script), and
more. If you take away the text manipulation language, nobody would use it.

Another point validating that is that people write vim-layers for all kinds of
editors and IDEs. They don't port the editor (i.e. the weird UI blocking, or
the text mode, or the other things or even vim script), they port the text
manipulation language.

Coming back to what I originally said: You seem to not get vim, and how it
allows to easily modify text with a manipulation language (not a programming
language!). Say I'm at the beginning of a line: #[exampleObject: obj
displayTitle: @"this is the title"]; [delegateDoSomethingWith: @"this is the
title"]; Say I want to take the 'this is the title', and change the contents
to 'new title. In the vim-language, that's the following code (cursor pos is
the #): /@"<CR>2lci"new title<ESC>n2l. or Vj:s/this is the title/new
title/<CR> This is a simple example, but for moving around text and
manipulating it (i.e. everything _after_ you wrote the initial code / function
class / whatever) it is beyond fantastic.

What's not so good, as outlined above, is vim the editor, simply because it is
old and doesn't have a more modern UI, etc. There're many projects that tried
to address this, but everyone, so far, failed to implement the text
manipulation language as deeply as in the reference implementation vim. What
comes close is evil for emacs.

